# thanksgiving HELLL!!!!



## bwester (Nov 22, 2006)

my wife's grandmother just said she would cut my penis off..... damn, I really didnt get enough alcohol to deal with this.


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

bwester said:


> my wife's grandmother just said she would cut my penis off..... damn, I really didnt get enough alcohol to deal with this.



Did she give you a reason? It sounds as though maybe she doesn't really like you, Blake. 

ity:


----------



## bwester (Nov 22, 2006)

no.. she is just nuts.... I'll definately sleep with my Beretta tonight... not like I dont ever not sleep with my Beretta, but tonight I'll be extra alert. I know my dogs have it in for me since I had them neutered.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 22, 2006)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 22, 2006)

Is your grandma's last name Bobit?


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2006)

After it is cooked it might look like a turkey neck.....Mmmmmmm Gravy.........


----------



## Marco (Nov 23, 2006)

Hope you woke up in one piece :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

Tadd, you're terrible! 
Poor Blake....dude, check in...we're worried about ya!


----------



## patrix (Nov 23, 2006)

Sausage is not normally a traditional Thanksgiving delicacy but it you do serve it, get the freshest available. Thanks for info about this "link"


----------



## couscous74 (Nov 23, 2006)

Blake,

Fire with fire:
Tell her you''ll slice off her shriveled up old teets and pan-fry them for breakfast for her. :evil:


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2006)

Mmmmmm Teeeeetss...... With syrup..... 

Hope all is well in the house this morning...


----------



## bwester (Nov 23, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> Blake,
> 
> Fire with fire:
> Tell her you''ll slice off her shriveled up old teets and pan-fry them for breakfast for her. :evil:



Damn you Marcus for making the naked image of her pop in my head and Tadd...... thats messed up man...messed up.
I still have my parts this morning and I'm going to camp out in the greenhouse today, now that I have wifi out there now.


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2006)

Where's the puke smiley when you need one?


----------



## Marco (Nov 23, 2006)

bwester said:


> Damn you Marcus for making the naked image of her pop in my head and Tadd...... thats messed up man...messed up.
> I still have my parts this morning and I'm going to camp out in the greenhouse today, now that I have wifi out there now.



reminds me of something about Mary with the lady was sunbathing nude on her balcony


----------



## bwester (Nov 23, 2006)

Its now 10 after 2..... I was forced to come in from the greenhouse after my wife discovered that I had a tv and a small fridge full of beer in there. So she cast me back down to hell and made me be sociable. grrrrr. I'm about ready to hack a finger off since right now, the ER is sounding like a fun place......


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

bwester said:


> Its now 10 after 2..... I was forced to come in from the greenhouse after my wife discovered that I had a tv and a small fridge full of beer in there.



:rollhappy:

nice try, Blake....heheehe!


----------



## bwester (Nov 23, 2006)

its now 5 after 4 and I have retreated to the last sanctuary a man has..... his toilet. I'm afraid I'll be out of alcohol soon.... bad times..... bad times


----------



## bwester (Nov 23, 2006)

5:35
Apparently the pressure washer is not the proper way to clean corningware.... note to self.


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

bwester said:


> its now 5 after 4 and I have retreated to the last sanctuary a man has..... his toilet. I'm afraid I'll be out of alcohol soon.... bad times..... bad times




Thank goodness for laptops, eh? :wink:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 23, 2006)

Yet another Thanksgiving full of the best birth control known to man...other peoples kids!

Thankfully tomorrow night is bar night!

Jon


----------



## bwester (Nov 23, 2006)

mmmm... bar night.... mmmmm nudey bar........


----------



## bwester (Nov 25, 2006)

I STILL HAVE MY PENIS!!!!
and most of my sanity, thanks in part to my uncle evan williams.


----------



## Whitecat8 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tell us about your Uncle Evan Williams. Sounds like a good name to have on file.

Glad you've made it so far. Uh, just out of curiosity - what did you do/say that *didn't* warrant that threat?

Whitecat8


----------

